# Question about Oil



## Hazmatt (Sep 30, 2007)

So I just got my '89 240, and I really love driving it.

But now its my first time to give it an oil change. The previous owner told me that he used mostly synthetic oils. 

I was wondering...what type of oil would be best for my block? Regular or synthetic?

Also, about gas....In more sporty cars, people usually pump higher than the usual 87 octane fuel. Would 87 be okay for this car? Or should I go higher? I heard than the 89 octane is just a mix of 87 and 91. 

Thanks dudes,

- Matt


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

if the previous owner used full synthetic, go with that. if not, just use the regular blend shit. you can use full if you want, but you risk burning up seals.

as for gas, you can use 87, but i never ran that crap in my car. i've used 93, even before my SR swap.


----------



## jworks (Aug 10, 2007)

Previous owner for my car said he used Castrol GTX 20w50, seems to work fine for me. As for diff and gear I have yet to do, but from what I heard the best to use synthetic for those areas.


----------



## paulie240sxr (Oct 21, 2007)

i use royal purple in oil pan ,tranny ,diff and usually if you switch back and forth is when you start having problems so stick with full if thats what they ran


----------



## Hazmatt (Sep 30, 2007)

Does it matter which one I use?

i.e. If he used a synthetic oil, do I have to use the same exact one or just another synth would be fine?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

it doesn't matter what brand, as long as its the same shit.


----------



## Hazmatt (Sep 30, 2007)

I just went to a jiffy lube to get it done. 

"Penzoil Platinum". Not really sure if its good or not, but my car is running more smoothly now. Besides, 20-50 is too thick for Japanese cars imo.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Mobil-1 is one of the best synthetic motor oils to use. I've been using it in my 91 240sx for many years. Since synthetics don't break down like dinos do, here's how I manage my oil changes:

- I use a 10W-30 oil
- change the oil filter every 2,000 mi
- change the oil every 12,000 mi

This method has been very successful over the years and the cost is the same or less then using dino oil.

For all that are reading this thread, I would like to emphasize that a 20W-50 oil should NEVER be used if the motor is in good condition. The Nissan motors are engineered with tight clearances so the heavier oil can cause more harm to the motor because of impeded flow.


----------



## jworks (Aug 10, 2007)

rogoman said:


> Mobil-1 is one of the best synthetic motor oils to use. I've been using it in my 91 240sx for many years. Since synthetics don't break down like dinos do, here's how I manage my oil changes:
> 
> - I use a 10W-30 oil
> - change the oil filter every 2,000 mi
> ...



So would it be bad if I switch over to from 20w-50 to 10w-30 synthetic? cause I have been using 20w-50 so far.


----------



## Hazmatt (Sep 30, 2007)

jworks said:


> So would it be bad if I switch over to from 20w-50 to 10w-30 synthetic? cause I have been using 20w-50 so far.


Its fine, just make sure you flush it all out before putting a different viscosity oil in.


----------



## jworks (Aug 10, 2007)

Hazmatt said:


> Its fine, just make sure you flush it all out before putting a different viscosity oil in.


so just let it drain until it stops dripping oil? or is there something else to it?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Fully warm up the motor so that it drains more thoroughly.


----------



## jworks (Aug 10, 2007)

rogoman said:


> Fully warm up the motor so that it drains more thoroughly.


awesome, I'm pretty close to my oil change.


----------



## Kyu-ju-kue (Mar 9, 2007)

Ok, apparently everyone missed that fact that they said the previous owner used "mostly" regular. You need to flush the system out immediately (everything goes, oil filter and all). Start fresh with a synthetic. Mixing synthetic and regular will cause the synthetic to start breaking down the regular and begain you on your way to the start of a lot of engine problems.


----------



## Hazmatt (Sep 30, 2007)

Kyu-ju-kue said:


> Ok, apparently everyone missed that fact that they said the previous owner used "mostly" regular. You need to flush the system out immediately (everything goes, oil filter and all). Start fresh with a synthetic. Mixing synthetic and regular will cause the synthetic to start breaking down the regular and begain you on your way to the start of a lot of engine problems.


You know, you just repeated everything everyone else said in the thread.

Read before you type. And please stop bumping up dead threads to prove that you know everything about the 240. We're all equal here....kinda....


----------



## Kyu-ju-kue (Mar 9, 2007)

Hazmatt said:


> You know, you just repeated everything everyone else said in the thread.
> 
> Read before you type. And please stop bumping up dead threads to prove that you know everything about the 240. We're all equal here....kinda....


Yes, there were somethings that had been said already, but no one mentioned how important it is that the engine gets flushed, no one mentioned why you shouldn't mix the 2types of oils and how it could mess the engine up (i.e. damage to seals) and that the viscosity doen't matter, it's weather or not it's synthetic or regular that really matters. 

It seems like if you don't explain something in detail around here and give a reason why, someone always gets confused and feels it neccisary to point outwhat they say has been pointed out but in reality wasn't exactly, and if they spent more time anylizing there own submitted information for flaws instead of critisizing everyone elses (case in point) the world would be a better place...asshole. 

Next time come correct and send a private message before you decide to call someone out!


----------



## Kyu-ju-kue (Mar 9, 2007)

Hazmatt said:


> I just went to a jiffy lube to get it done.
> 
> "Penzoil Platinum". Not really sure if its good or not, but my car is running more smoothly now. Besides, 20-50 is too thick for Japanese cars imo.


I use 20/50, but thats because it's hot here and with the added engine heat the oil can't break it down too thin. It might not be the best for every application though.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Kyu-ju-kue said:


> I use 20/50, but thats because it's hot here and with the added engine heat the oil can't break it down too thin. It might not be the best for every application though.


oh, you dont want 20/50 here in va. it get very cold in the winter, and very hot in the summer. i personally find good ole 10w30 the best. on an older vehicle or should i say older engine, staying away from synthetics is the best way. i look at it this way. synthetics are for newer engines synthetics werent really around when our motors came out so they werent really designed to take that oil. now if youve rebuilt your motor, things change


----------

